# Names for my first Dumbo boys?!



## Ceri (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi!

These are my two new baby boys. They need names (I have been playing with Marty, Oscar, Charlie, Merlin and Teddy but I can't decide!)
One is a blue and the other is paler with ruby eyes. (Better quality pics to follow)

Any ideas?!

Ceri


----------



## purple rat (Nov 9, 2010)

Cute rats!! The blue guy definitely looks like a Merlin to me...not sure about the other guy..kind of looks like a Charlie


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

I like Casper and Merlin.  I might end up naming a rat I get Casper


----------



## Ceri (Sep 29, 2011)

I went with Phineas (blue) and Moki (ruby eyed paler) in the end!
They are so big now!!


----------



## Ceri (Sep 29, 2011)

Moki


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

They're cute. <3
I love Dumbo eared rats.


----------



## skirised (Apr 14, 2012)

Phineas and Moki definitely suit them. They're so cute!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Oscar for the blue.
And Teddy for the pale blue. 

They are adorable, btw


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

I like Teddy for the light guy. His ears are so cute! He has an adorable, slightly dopey expression (no offense intended!). I like Leonard for the other guy, or Oscar is cute too.


----------

